

Realtime Twitter / capital market analysis in Haskell.  Also, anyone hiring? - texodus
http://ego.fm
Just wanted to share my hobby project with y'all - it reads Twitter and tries to classify each message as "bullish" or "bearish", then keeps track of which ticker symbols are mentioned, calculates the most mentioned each hour and creates a leaderboard.  The backend is Haskell (Snap framework) and Redis, the frontend is Raphael.js and JQuery.&#60;p&#62;As an aside, I recently have found myself unemployed - anyone hiring or have some contract work they need done?  Take a look at my github account at http://www.github.com/texodus for some of my code, including (soon) this site.
======
texodus
Just wanted to share my hobby project with y'all - it reads Twitter and tries
to classify each message as "bullish" or "bearish", then keeps track of which
ticker symbols are mentioned, calculates the most mentioned each hour and
creates a leaderboard. The backend is Haskell (Snap framework) and Redis, the
frontend is Raphael.js and JQuery.

As an aside, I recently have found myself unemployed - anyone hiring or have
some contract work they need done? Take a look at my github account at
<http://www.github.com/texodus> for some of my code, including (soon) this
site.

~~~
tlack
Fantastic idea and challenging path to build it - kudos!

------
yummyfajitas
Just curious, could you post an example graph with both bullish and bearish
twits?

My company is looking for employee #4, we do high frequency trading:

<http://meshcapital.com/Careers.html>

~~~
texodus
Here's a screenshot of Apple as they announced their quarterly earnings:

<http://ego.fm/screenshot.png>

The red & green spikes represent individual polls of Twitter, and the overall
sentiment regarding the ticker - the dotted line is the cutoff for which
scores are used to calculate the leaderboard.

I live in Brooklyn, so Jersey may work.

~~~
m4wk3r
your site seems to be down.. how consistently is there this strong of a
correlation? have you simulated any trading based on your system?

------
wallflower
Beautiful. Very inspiring. Best Twitter visualization I've seen since
TwitterVision and Twistori. I love that the data is beautifully visualized.

------
steveplace
stocktwits is looking for a ruby on rails + wordpress guy. Considering your
site's down the same vertical, you might want to look into it.

~~~
cschep
nitpick: your _

~~~
steveplace
fixed, it's because i was adding an apostrophe on the following word, a little
grammar slip. My deepest apologies.

~~~
cschep
Ah! It's certainly not a problem. Forgive me if I came off harsh. I am
bleeding karma these days...

------
herrherr
More info would be quite helpful.

------
korch
I love the look of the site! And kudos for using Haskell + Raphaeljs. It's a
great example use-case for data mining Twitter. There are so many interesting
data-mining mashup possibilities on Twitter that I've been disappointed by the
lack of creative imagination shown in the various Twitter-based web apps
aggregating and interpreting trends via Twitter.

However, I do wonder if it would be easy to spam Twitter and thereby ruin its
usefulness for real-time data mining. If Twitter can be used to accurately
track trends, as soon as everyone knows trends are being created based on
Twitter, then they can manipulate it, similar to pump-and-dump spam schemes
we've seen on various financial news boards, like Yahoo, Motley Fool etc.

~~~
texodus
You're absolutely right - it would be trivial to manipulate the rankings.
Disclaimer: I highly recommend no one make any investments based on my site's
picks! This is just a data mining demo.

